# Einfache Frage zu Freehand?



## lraziest (15. März 2005)

Hi Leute,

eine wohl eher einfache Frage wo die Antwort mir noch Fremd ist.
Man kann ja bei Photoshop eine Ebene markieren und dann in ihrer Form die andere Ebene beschneiden.
Geht das irgendwie auch in Freehand.
Beispiel ich pack einen kleinen Kreis auf einen grossen...und will exakt im grossen einen Teil ausschneiden der dem kleinen Kreis entspricht!

Ich hoffe das war jetzt verständlich  
Dabei gehts mir nicht um den Kreis sondern allgemein um die Funktion!

Danke


----------



## zechi (15. März 2005)

Beide Pfade, in deinem BSP. also den Kreis und das Quadrat auswählen.
 Mit rechter Maustaste auf beliebeigen Pfad davon klicken, > Xtras >Pfadoperationen > Überschneidung (etc).

 Etwas umständlich im Vergleich zu Illustrators Pathfinderpalette.


----------



## lraziest (15. März 2005)

naja klingt aber logisch 

kann ich das auch in illustrator machen und exportieren für freehand?


----------



## creaface (15. März 2005)

wenns als EPS abgespeichert wird sollte es gehen. MfG René


----------



## lraziest (15. März 2005)

ok danke euch


----------

